# Proof God loves horses



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Got it from the friend....


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i must say, thats pretty awsome


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Very neat!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got it directly from friend of mine (not like a usual joke we exchange with big list of people), so my understanding he was lucky to take pic himself.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## MadOnNags (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats amazing!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bursting bubbles here, but pretty sure that's photoshopped, and here's a fuller image (please ignore the trashy site it's hosted on and just scroll down to the picture): Wild Mustang Horse Cloud,Hot Pictures,Sexy Pictures,Shocking Pictures,Extreme Pictures,Crazy Pictures,Funny Pictures,Stupid Pictures - veryhotvideos.net



Then look here: Google


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^ I was gonna say i have seen that before. It is very cool though even if it is Photoshopped.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's very cool however it was done. :wink:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a photo manipulation.

I've seen this every where and it makes me smile. A photo I took of Keegan J. was used to make this manip.


Here is a link to the original artist who made this photoshop.

Browsing deviantART


Here is my photo of Keegan they used to shape the clouds.










Small world huh?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now it's even cooler


----------



## canecorso (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha ha! Very cool


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, what are the chances that the photographer is a member and saw this? 
It's a very cool manip.

ALSO, any chance to see photos of Keegan I'm highly in favor of *swoon*


----------

